# Turkey spurs



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

They need injected to really be preserved. You *could *just clean out the marrow and maybe pull the major tendons, then let them dry. They look fairly poor when done like that though.


----------



## taxinut (Apr 20, 2009)

I second the injection. If you don't inject them you will get some shrinkage.


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

I have no Idea what to inject them with or how this process works :sad: any help on how this is done would be great.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i just chop them off and put borax on the end. worked fine for me. legs never smelled, got any bugs, rotted. anything.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest, it's not the easiest thing for a first timer. You'll likely have leakage and a mess on your hands. The feet won't be filled properly and they'll look no better than just cutting them off and letting them dry. For a one time thing, it's not worth your time or money. However, you can go to any taxidermy supply site and order injection fluid if you'd like to give it a shot, there are numerous types. 


> i just chop them off and put borax on the end. worked fine for me. legs never smelled, got any bugs, rotted. anything


 Yes, but they are far from the most attractive things.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually chop them off and clean the marrow out by shoving a coat hanger in the marrow tract. slap some borax on it and what I do is drill a screw up through a board the the foot pad into the leg. It will pull tight and dry in a stanging position. It does look dull so next I coat it with poly urethane. Looks great and brings the color back. The spur will not shrink by the way, but the leg might a touch. It is nothing you are going to notice though. I'll to get a pic later so you can see the finished product.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

> The spur will not shrink by the way, but the leg might a touch. It is nothing you are going to notice though


Sorry, but it is *very* noticeable.


----------



## Skinny Kenny (Aug 4, 2007)

Never done anything but whack em off and seems to work fine. Had some for years and never got around to doing anything but letting them collect dust and shrinking has been slight if any. True not the most professional looking but like they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

